# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  O čudesnim bebama

## mama_jos_malo

Prekrasna prezentacija, rasplakala sam se.

Sramotan zakon! Ali nije više stvar sramotan ili ne, nego pogađa stvarne ljude, kroji živote, sudbine...

----------


## Fae

Bome i meni krenule suze.....Prekrasna prezentacija   :Love:   :Heart:  

Tek kad vidim ovako nešto zapravo shvatim koliko smo mm i ja sretni što smo toliko lagano dobili našu srećicu - iako je bio neplaniran nema veće sreće u životu od smjeha djeteta. Nadam se da će svi koji se podvrgavaju postupku medicinski potpomognute oplodnje čim prije osjetiti ispunjenje koje pruža jedan takav mali život....

----------


## klara

Molim vas stavite pps verziju umjesto ove. Ovu može otvoriti samo onaj tko ima Power Point, i može se mijenjati po želji.

----------


## Fae

> Molim vas stavite pps verziju umjesto ove. Ovu može otvoriti samo onaj tko ima Power Point, i može se mijenjati po želji.


Ja to pogledala preko youtube-a..... :?

----------


## toolaa

Gdje se može vidjet ta prezentacija? dajte linkić.

----------

